# Pics, not too many this time!



## secuono (Aug 26, 2012)

Yup, just some pics this time, not hoards of them. Your welcome, lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 26, 2012)

Everyone is looking good!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 26, 2012)

GUINEA PIGS!

(sorry, I <3 Guinea pigs)

Great pics!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 26, 2012)

I like the last sheep. 

Oh, and the pigs!! Love pigs.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 26, 2012)

Whats breeds of horses....? 

PIGS! GUINEAS! Love pigs and guineas (not guinea pigs tho  )


----------



## secuono (Aug 26, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Whats breeds of horses....?
> 
> PIGS! GUINEAS! Love pigs and guineas (not guinea pigs tho  )


Well that's just madness!






Mare is a Paint w/some TB, Gelding is a Corolla Mustang.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 26, 2012)

I love pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 26, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I had some (guinea pigs) and they we're a bit boring

mare is the fleabitten one? Beautiful


----------



## greybeard (Aug 28, 2012)

Pigs, fowl, guineas, guinea pigs, rabbits, horses, sheep---------I gotta ask...
Where's The Beef?


----------



## secuono (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I wasn't supposed to get the pigs and I'm getting rid of the ducks...Need something to eat the grass/weeds...both horses are on an acre and rest is jungle weeds we can't mow because the fiance broke the riding mower again. Too much green stuff everywhere...
What would I do with a cow? Other than a pet that does nothing but poop and eat my hay in winter...


----------



## greybeard (Aug 28, 2012)

You  let him eat the jungle down and eat him in the spring.


----------



## secuono (Aug 28, 2012)

There's no way one cow can eat 4 acres worth of 3ft tall weeds. Plus I will not pay someone else to butcher/process, so cows are way too big.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 28, 2012)

You ain't seen my neighbors' cows--I saw 'em eating pine needles and holly leaves right off the trees last week. Poor things--they be hungry.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 28, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> There's no way one cow can eat 4 acres worth of 3ft tall weeds. Plus I will not pay someone else to butcher/process, so cows are way too big.


Sheep graze close to the ground, but from what I've read cattle will graze towards the top...so you will be getting rid of the 3' weeds. You can always buy a weaned calf or two and then let them eat it all up and then sell them in the spring so you don't have to deal with butchering.


----------

